
Show HN: Todoer App – Minimalist task management tool - mashas
https://todoerapp.com/
======
Cyphase
Some screenshots, a video, and/or an explanation of features would be nice.

~~~
guessmyname
Indeed, @mashas please read the “Show HN Guidelines” before posting:

> _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
> can't be Show HNs._

>
> _Ref:[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
> _

~~~
mashas
Didn't realize it looked like a sign-up page :( Added a preview gif, more to
come!

------
mashas
Hi friends and thanks for the feedback! Since the description on the site is
quite minimalist 8-], listing some current and incoming features here:

In beta:

\- Minimalist UI

\- Unlimited tasks

\- Subtasks with progress track

\- “Smart” due date input: type `tomorrow` or `a week from now` -we’ll parse
it for ya and set a date

\- Opt-in email reminder with tasks soon due

Not in beta:

\- Stats on your tasks presented to you by a friendly robot

\- Not into clocks and robots? Hide everything but your tasks switching to
“Distraction free" mode

\- Multiple lists

\- Customization of background images and some UI themes

Paid features:

\- Share lists with friends

\- Unlimited Lists

\- Calendar view

\- Customization of UI colors

------
mikestew
Not really my thing personally, but looks good and simple for those whose
thing it is. One suggestion: maybe it is my color blind eyes, but the white
text on light green Sign Up button has such low contrast that I had to zoom in
to make sure it was what I thought it was. Probably not good for a call to
action. :-)

~~~
mashas
Truth!

------
hwj
What will happen to my todos should you go out of business? Is there any
exporting possible?

~~~
mashas
Not at the moment, but def a feature worth having. Adding it to my to-do list!
:)

------
halfastack
Is there something like this that I could either self-host, or use as an app
while syncing the storage file..?

------
koolhead17
I have been using Workflowy for sometime, kind of loving it.

~~~
mashas
Interesting, never heard of it - checking it out, thanks!

------
vedipen
Why not make it open source?

~~~
mashas
Good question. I like making products people enjoy using and that’s how I make
the living. If that model won’t pan out, don’t see why not open source :)

------
PeterWhittaker
A couple of quick comments:

1\. EDITING! Especially because of #2, but not just because of that. I should
be able to edit a ToDo, e.g., to add a task or deadline after the fact.
Sometimes ToDos start w/out deadlines but grow to need them. Sometimes all I
know is that I have a ToDo, but don't know the subtasks yet.

2\. Hitting ENTER does different things in different fields, which violates my
expectations. E.g., hitting ENTER in the title SAVEs the ToDo (and, because of
the lack of #1, that's it, I'm done), while hitting ENTER in DESCRIPTION or
TASKS adds to them - and it is inconsistent: ENTER creates new tasks while
only giving the appearance of creating paragraphs in the description.

3\. If I enter a non-date in the Date field, the results are inconsistent and
lossy: If I enter "tomorrow" or "next week", the right things happen (more or
less, see below), but if I enter "fred" that information disappears - there is
no validation, I can live with that, but throwing away my information is
wrong.

3a. If I enter "next week", I'm not sure the date should be 7 days hence - it
should be "next week", as in "the week of xxx"; in my mind, this is something
I want to see next week, not on a specific date. I'm not sure how to handle
this smoothly, but I'm pretty sure it's not by forcing it into "7 days from
right now".

4\. If I had editing, I would want cloning, that is, copy-paste-and-edit, to
use a ToDo as a template.

5\. Recurring ToDos.

6\. Expand All - by default, ToDos are collapsed so that descriptions are not
shown - I'd like to be able to see all descriptions without having to click on
each title.

7\. It's not obvious that clicking on the title is what is required to bring
up the description.

8\. Hover functionality? E.g., have a compact "minimized" view that shows ToDo
details in a "popup" when you hover the mouse on the item (like how Wikipedia
shows you a summary of a target page when you hover over a link).

9\. Search. Table stakes! Must have!

10\. Multi-select. If I finish or get tired of a bunch of ToDos at a time, I'd
like to select them all then apply a bulk action, e.g., delete, mark done,
without having to drag-and-drop each one or delete and confirm each one, etc.

11\. Is there a trash/archive for deleted items, just in case? These days,
that should almost be table stakes, must haves.

12\. Clicking on "create one" should do the same thing as the "+" button - it
seems odd to read "create one" then have to find the place on the screen that
allows me to do that.

More as I play....

~~~
mashas
Hi @PeterWhittaker!

Hitting so many good points - some of them are already on my list (like
Editing :D), definitely a WIP and needs future refinements.

Thanks a bunch, love your thoughtful feedback!

